# Etch/blacken VG10?



## 29palms (Nov 28, 2020)

I was lucky enough to get one of the last Hiromoto Tenmi Damascus Gyutos from Kochi and was wondering if the is any way to etch the core. I just bought a 240 AS on the BST that has Dave's performance package and it looks sick. It's def getting a rehandle as I have some very nice woods on hand.


----------



## James (Nov 28, 2020)

It'll darken with ferric chloride, but VG10 takes quite a bit longer than semi-stainless or carbons


----------



## Nemo (Nov 29, 2020)

And thenwel stainless cladding may well darken to a similar degree.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Nov 29, 2020)

15% lukewarm hydrochloric acid
As per the guidelines from dictum last time I worked with it


----------

